# Fun at the Feed Store



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Today I went to our local feed store for the very first time and I am here to tell you I was in pigeon heaven for a while!

When I pulled up, I noticed a large feral flock of pigeons lined up above the power line. Pigeons of different colors and shapes! 

As I was getting out, the propriator reached inside a sack and threw pigeon feed on the ground. Then the loud flapping sounds of pigeons flying down took place. I mentioned,"What a beautiful sight!" The gentleman asked if I would like to help feed them....like he didn't have to ask twice. He cautioned me that some might fly on me and peck my hand. I assured him I was used to it with my small pet flock.

I reached inside the bag, and 10 (at least) pigeons were all over me! I could have just died happily there! It was a wonderful experience to have a bunch of strange pigeons eating out of my hand...and they seemed so tame...gee if only I could take them all.... YES ALL HOME WITH ME! It was a nice thought, well wasn't it?

I purchased a few pounds of pigeon feed and a bag of safflower seeds. 

Will I return? You are darn right I WILL!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Victor,

The picture you just painted is so vivid.

I thought you were going to say "I purchased" all the mans ferel pigeons.
WoW! What a salesman!

Before I found this web-site, I use to kind of hang around my feed store.
I knew nothing about pigeons, and I had so many. So, I would try to pick brains. The guy that owns the feed store says everything he has, he owes to pigeons. Even his wife. It is a cute story for another time.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Ahhh, no FAIR, Feather! We Nosys want to hear the story NOW... 

I just bet you had the most wonderful time Victor! Next time, take Hawkmaster and CoolPigeon!

Once "bitten" by the Pigeon Love Bug, ALWAYS INFECTED!!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Oh yes I most certainly will do that!

I called Bev and told her of my trip there before coming to work.They will just love that!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Victor,

How great that you found a feed store, where they actually DO FEED the local flock.

I would have thought I had died and gone to pigeon heaven too! 
I often wonder what it would be like to go to Jedds' pigeon supplies near where I used to live. I would probably spend hours and hours there.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

What a lovely man he must be!

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I just wish we had a feed store nearby.  

Victor, that is a great story. You'll probably go there weekly now.

Feather, no fair - you know we want to hear that story.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Feather said:


> Victor,
> 
> 
> Before I found this web-site, I use to kind of hang around my feed store.
> ...


Today would be a great time to share your feed store story Feather. We will be waiting!

The next trip to my feed store, I will take a camera and hopefully capture another moment...with Cool pigeon and Hawkamaster of course with me.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Isn't it cool when someone tries to tell you about pigeons and you can say nonchalantly, "Oh, I have pigeons of my own." (Or rather, "I have pigeons who own me.")  Look forward to pics of the next feed store trip.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Awww only a pigeon lovers dream come true....ahhhh...  

Bring some home you say? Of course what a great Idea ahh what they hec lets go around the hole world grabing pigeons and bringing them home and then I tell my mom.......'''Uhhh....they followed me home!''.  

But for now till I come a multi-billionaire ill just stick with 3 pigeons....................... Make that 4 a lady is giving me her homming pigeon to keep shhh...its a surprise.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Does mom know about this?


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Victor said:


> Does mom know about this?


Yep she does no worries......but the other pigeons dont know I just hope they all dont get braggy about there new molted feathers..and how ill love them more than ill love the new hommer.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

It sounds like you've found Pidgietopia, Victor 
If there were a place like that by me I'd make it my second home, you can never get enough of the little angels! I can't wait to see the pics of all your new found friends.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What an awesome experience, Victor!!! That is so cool, that the folks at the feed store feed the feral flock. I would definitely patronize that place!


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

hi. It is past my bedtime but they let me stay up to tell you guys that my papa Victor is taking us to the feed store on tuedsay after school so we can buy some pigeon seed and maybe help feed the outside pigeons. We will take a camra so we can take pigeon pictures!See you later.

From papa Victor: Ok, so I'm a push over. I know it is an hour and a half past bed time, but sometimes one has to bend the rules a little! Alex and Trent are pretty excited about going the the feed store with me this time. I hope we can get some good feeding the feed lot feral pictures. I'm kinda looking forward to the trip myself! 

~Victor


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Coolpigeon,

Sounds like a great afternoon out. I wish I could come along.  

We will be looking forward to hearing all about it, AND pictures...of course.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Coolpigeon said:


> hi. It is past my bedtime but they let me stay up to tell you guys that *my papa Victor is taking us to the feed store on tuedsay after school *so we can buy some pigeon seed and maybe help feed the outside pigeons. We will take a camra so we can take pigeon pictures!See you later.


Coolpigeon,
You have a pretty super grandpa!  

I hope you have a WONDERFUL time at the feed store. I have a local feed store that I go to & there' s just something fun about visiting them.

Will be waiting for an update & pictures.  

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wish I could go along


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Sounds like you are all going to have a fun time,

I shall be waiting for those photos!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks everyone...wish you could go with us too!

I'm going to just get enough to last us a couple of weeks so that I can have a excuse to go there again.

Cooler temperatures in the mid-50's and rain projected Tuesday, but that won't put a damper of our day.After all, we still need the pigeon feed, and the ferals still would appreciate a feeding maybe more so.

We went to the Amtrak train station on Friday night to watch the passenger train come by and layover and always get a glimpse of freight trains going by as well, and my wife Bev noticed a flock of pigeons roosting under an old passenger walk bridge that is not used anymore. Some real nice looking pigeons there.(of course, aren't they all beautiful?!) 

Now we have another excuse to seen the trains with the boys only next time we bring the camera and some pigeon feed!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor, the location sounds like a good one for the pigeons. It would be a good place to check from time to time for babies falling out of the nest.

You and Bev are to be commended for taking the grandkids on outings like this. Trains have always been one of my favorite things. My father retired from the railroad many years ago and I used to go with him to the train depot and roundhouse when I was a child, plus, we took many, many trips on the train. That was back when they ran on coal and by the time you got to your destination you had cinders all over you but it was wonderful. Some of my best memories are connected with trains particularly during WWII when so many soldiers were on them. I was so small they all wanted to hold me because they missed their children.

lol - didn't mean to get all nostalgic!  Trains are magical.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Victor, the location sounds like a good one for the pigeons. It would be a good place to check from time to time for babies falling out of the nest.* 



Hi again Maggie~ One feather ahead of you here...we did check!

Eyes are always up and down too!

Yes, trains are wonderful! Thanks .


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hope the trip to the feed store is lots of fun! Maggie, what a cute story about when you were little. That must have been nice for a lot of passengers who were far from home.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Sorry...*

We could not make the adventure to the feed store this afternoon as planned. Poor little Trent aka Hawkmaster developed a tummy ache this afternoon...and the rain just would not let up at all either.I could not risk getting him, or both the boys out in this cold rain so the trip has been postponed. I had to settle for Petco to tie our pigeons over. We were looking forward to feeding the feed store ferals and getting some pics...we will soon though. Alex aka  Pigeon has set Wednesday afterschool with Saturday 11am as a rain make up day.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi victor,

I noticed the cold rainy weather moving into your area. brrrrrrr....Sounds like home-made chicken soup weather. Hope we get some of that cold blast soon, but of course it won't be the same when it gets here.

I am so sorry to hear about Trent, hope he is feeling much better today. 

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Someone say COLD RAINY WEATHER??? BRRRR...just the word "COLD" has me running for my flannel sheets and blankie!!

Definitely "hot" and "cold" people in this world...OK, y'all KNOW what I mean!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Question For You*

It got down to around 37 degress late last night/early morning, and I brought all the pigeons into our camping bus and left a small ceramic heater running on medium last night. I am hestitant at present on getting plastic to cover the door to the pigeon coop because they are talking about 50's and dry this weekend here and back into the *70's* by next Tuesday.

We are thinking of bringing them indoors in the old pigeon room because we are expecting the first freeze early Thursday morning.

At night they are all in their cages. Would it be ok to cove the front and half the top with an electric blanket set on medium, would anybody know? Since the coop is not fully winterized quite yet, the heat from the portable heater would escape out the door now. I am considering leaving them in the coop tonight if this method would be ok.

Still the plan is to have them indoors when the daytime temps fall below 32 degrees with harsh windchills which we do have in this part of the country.I may be a bit over protective, but they are our pets, and the dogs are in the house too.

The trip to the feed store on for this afternoon if it does not get to nasty.Hawkmaster is doing better today Treesa as I type. He is playing with a "Playskool" house and his_ little people_.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Victor, 

I noticed your post last night, but could not answer it with confidence. The electric blanket sounds like a plan, although I am not familiar with the electrical pros and cons. I suppose that as long as it does not get wet or damp that it would be o.k.. 

I couldn't say for certain. But you might have figured out a way to distribute warmth more evenly through a loft. There maybe some cozy little SSP's roosting in Nebraska this winter.

Good Luck with this Victor. Maybe you could set it on low (FOR TESTING), make sure all of the outlets are safe for outdoors, and go from there. You may have all of the pigeon fanciers of the world heading to buy electric blankets. Keep us posted. This will be worth following for results.

Your Pigeon-In-Law,
Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor, I don't think I would run the risk of using an electric blanket. Something could short out and start a fire. Can you get sheets of heavy duty plastic and staple them up on a temporary basis. Lewis sometimes does this.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

My 2 cents:

Electric blanket(s) sound scary...too many things could go wrong, IMO...

When in doubt, BRING THEM INSIDE...peace of mind for everyone!  

I MUST send you some sun and heat, Victor! We're in the 80s today. The nights ARE getting cooler (note the word "cooler" not colder!)...


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Feather,Shi and Maggie and all~

Well, we never did find the connector, so we voted to bring them all inside last night and are still inside til it warms up maybe tomorrow when they will be back in the pigeon coop. We are supposed to start a gradual warm up in the 50-s this weekend and a balmy 70 something by Tuesday.The electric blanket idea is out...thank you.

I have to get some heavy sheeting and we talked about investing in a new non-teflon portable heater for the coop to insure it lasts through the winter. 

After the coop is sealed a bit better and heated, it should be ok, but Bev and I agreed to closely monitor it this winter since it is our 1st with a outdoor coop and pigeons.

We did make it yesterday to the fed store after 4pm but most of the pigeons went to their roosting area and had already been fed, but did take some pictures of the few on the power line...one looked like Garye too!

We drove to the train tracks and found some pigeons roosing under an old bridge and fed them and took some pics also and will post soon here if I clear up some space, or on wedshots. I'll let you know.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

mr squeaks said:


> I MUST send you some sun and heat, Victor! We're in the 80s today. The nights ARE getting cooler (note the word "cooler" not colder!)...


It must be very rough living in Arizona!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Victor,

Please make sure to bundle up Rosco. This is his first cold winter, and he was used to warm balmy hot winters. Thermal underwear, a wintercoat, scarf, warm hat and warm boots ought to do it.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Victor,
> 
> Please make sure to bundle up Rosco. This is his first cold winter, and he was used to warm balmy hot winters. Thermal underwear, a wintercoat, scarf, warm hat and warm boots ought to do it.


Yes I promise you he and the others will stay nice and warm this winter Treesa. I have two California pigeons,and my Rosco from Florida and they are not used to Nebraska winters.

If the pigeon coop is not comfortable for *me*, they will not stay in there on cold days.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Victor said:


> Yes I promise you he and the others will stay nice and warm this winter Treesa. I have two California pigeons,and my Rosco from Florida and they are not used to Nebraska winters.
> 
> *If the pigeon coop is not comfortable for me, they will not stay in there on cold days.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*More pictures!*

Hi everyone~

Unfortunately last week or so when the boys and I went to the feed store, it was darker, rainy and a bit cold...and past the normal feeding time done at the feed store. I did get a couple of shots of some feral pigeons on top of a power line above the feed store. They seemed stuffed as they did not respond to seed thrown on ground.

The same day when we went home I took some pictures of my mini-flock inside our mini bus, but they were pretty stuffed as well. The only ones that seemed interested in having their pictures taken were Uchie, and Tooter. I did sneak a picture of Barbie and Rosco together.

The pictures were added to my web shots collection on the click-able link below. The feed store and train station birds were added to Feral Pigeons in webshots.We hope you enjoy them.

I still have not cleaned out my pigeon talk old pictures yet. Never enough time! I am pretty maxed out.

Hopefully soon we can make an earlier trip to the feed store when the ferals are hungry and will all come down.

Well, I did some picture cleaning in lieu of sleep time, and managed to get a feral picture in. I realized when I got home that the camera had a zoom feature. Did not know that, but do now! Time to get out of the disposable era!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I really enjoyed all the pictures, Victor. Keep 'em coming!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Good shots, Victor! Looking forward to what you catch with that zoom lens.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Drive by viewing*

Thanks for the update and I always appreciate your new pics. I enjoy hearing that the ferals are full and well fed, not enough of that going around.

I always look at the ferals on the telephone poles and wires, on my daily trips, and ask God to watch over them.


----------

